# Pregnant Stray--moving her--she's here!



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I work in a pretty rough neighborhood. One of the teens I work with feeds a stray cat by her house and noticed the cat is pregnant. The cat is friendly and will even let my teen pick her up. I'd like to help this queen but I can't bring her in to my house. If I relocated her to my house would she stay around and have her babies, if I provide food water and shelter?

I could try and get a large dog cage for her to stay in on the porch and have the babies there? She's due any time the teen thinks.

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Pregnant Stray--moving her*

If you move her and cannot bring her into your home, your best bet would be to provide a safe, super-large dog crate to secure and contain her in. If you move her to your home-area and leave her outside, she is going to leave and go in search of an area to kitten without recognizing that your home would now be 'home-base' and the added risk of moving her to an unfamiliar area would also be a factor, because she won't know of any safe areas, excape areas or danger areas. 
Still, I think the benefits far outweigh the risks of moving her.
Be aware of her escaping even that 'kennel' when you go to feed/clean. If you can ensure she remains contained and safe, I think it is a fine idea. You would want to be able to prevent her becoming pregnant again, being loose and hiding her litter away from you and you could perhaps find a foster home to take her in for socializing both her and her litter for successful adoptions. 
Best of luck,
heidi


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Pregnant Stray--moving her*

Thanks Heidi for the advice.

I really wish I could bring her in we just dont' have anywhere to put her. The hardest part is is that I know my time is limited on getting her here before she kittens. I'm trying everything I can...

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Pregnant Stray--moving her*

Good luck, I know how it can be. I was trying to trap a pregnant cat and she kittened the night I was finally able to borrow a trap from animal control. She showed up earlier that day for food very pregnant and the next morning when she showed up for food, she was obviously post-birth skinny so I took the trap back.
Her story ended tragically. 
She was killed in the road in front of my house only 9 days after giving birth and we buried her under our front yard maple tree. It took me two frantic and stress-filled days to find her orphaned litter of five. Luckily, Shadow had given birth to her litter in my bathroom about 4 weeks prior (_I had only brought abandoned Shadow inside about 5-6wks prior_) and while she wanted nothing to do with these kittens, she did allow me to place them on her so they could get a meal right away. 

Shadow was being 'pulled down' in body condition by nursing her own litter of 5 and I couldn't over-burden her with this 5, too. She allowed me to place them on her for 10min at a time, several times a day for the first 2 days until I was able to get the orphans switched completely to me bottle feeding them. I did lose one kitten, who was unthrifty even at that young age. At least he knew love/care before he was humanely euthed and he is buried next to his mother.
Shadow allowing the smaller orphan litter along with her litter, to nurse:








The orphans. You can see the significantly smaller size of the one kitten I lost:










Good luck catching this kitty and being able to help her.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Pregnant Stray--moving her*

It sounds like you are doing the best that you can for her. Do you know someone with a garage where you could put the dog kennel so that if she did get out of it she would still be contained in a larger area? If you could only talk to her and tell her that you are working hard for her.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Pregnant Stray--moving her*

My friend has a garage that I'm hoping he'll let me keep the crate in, its not the best structure but it would give her some privacy as opposed to being on my front porch. 

Hopefully she'll hold on til tomorrow. I'm gonna need a lot of advice, never dealt with kittens. I'l definitely be talking to momma and letting her know that I'm helping.

I should be able to tell if she's had them already right? My teen says momma cat spents her time on her front porch during the late afternoon, so I wouldn't think if she'd had them she'd leave them for that long.

Say a prayer this all works out tomorrow and I'll update. My biggest concern is momma adapted to the cage and a litter box.

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Pregnant Stray--moving her*

Good luck and I hope it goes smoothly! 

_If the mamma cat had been hugely pregnant, it would be immediately apparent if she had given birth._


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's momma and her belly full of babies










She's is very sweet and calm and her babies are moving! I'm so glad she isn't stressed about being here and in the cage. I'm going to buy her some kitten food tomorrow so she can build her body weight--how much should she be eating a day?

Leslie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Forgive me if you have already done this....Mother kitties like a dimly lighted, private area. If she trusts you, stay close, and have the vet's number handy. Also have lots of clean towels to rub up the kittens and to keep the area clean. Thank you for caring for this mother cat. Let us know if you need help.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I've tried to give her as much privacy as I can outside in the cage. I have it covered with a big blanket and she's very calm. I hope to be with her when she gives birth, I'll be out of town Friday night-Monday morning, just Hubby will be home and he's hoping she holds out or in rather until I get back, I think we have time.

Leslie


----------



## sheeba (Feb 26, 2009)

umm probably the usual amount for an adult cat. or i've read n i have done this is free feed. also make sure u can find someone that is willing to feed the kittens if the mom doesnt want to be a mom. we had this happen with a feral cat my sister brought home one year, n lucky we got her fixed shortly after we realized that she wouldn't feed the kittens unless we made her lay down n feed. 

oh n she looks soo pretty. hope that you can find her a loving home.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad you got her! She is a beautiful torbie and looks quite content already. 
I like that you have covered the cage for privacy. I would also recommend a sort of big-ish box with sheets for bedding (_little kittens can get their claws caught in terry-cloth loops_). My mother would put folded towels inside a large pillowcase and fold the open end under to keep the terry-cloth covered. It made for a soft, cushy, absorbent bedding. Or you could take the door off of a medium-large cat carrier for her to use as a kittening-box.
*I would like to mention that I do not think pillows are a good idea, because kittens can roll down the sloping edge of a pillow and get stuck between/under the edge of the pillow and the box. Towels in a pillow case can be strategically folded to create a higher ridge around the edges to encourage everyone to keep to the middle.

If you keep the kitty family in this large crate, as the kittens get older provide a shelf resting between the side-slats at the back of the kennel for Mamma cat to be able to 'escape' the attentions of a rowdy group of playful kittens yet still keep an eye on them.

Since I was a kid on the farm, Shadow is the first/only cat I've had kitten in my home. I provided her with free-choice kitten food. This way, as the kittens became older and mimiced her they could eat that food, too. _I chose to use Eukanuba dry kitten food because the morsels were small and rounded, easy for a young kitten to swallow without fear of choking._ Same with when I would feed her canned food, the kittens would try to do what she did. They were messier, of course, but they learned from her.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She's beautiful!! Thank you for saving her.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

She is such a pretty cat and she looks so calm. I always wish I could adopt all the mama kitties.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

She is beautiful and sweet and she wants out this morning. I talked to her a long while this morning, reassuring her this is best for her and her babies and that I'll help her as much as I can. I believe she's young, I sorta hope she's done this before. 

The feral I feed came to the front porch last night took one look at her, gave me one look that said, I swear it wasn't me and left. I will try and move his/her food bowls off the porch so that s/he can come and eat in peace and it not be stressful for either involved.

Thanks laurie, yeah I'm alraedy talkin to hubby about a shelf in there. I'm so blessed my sister had this dog cage and it wasn't in use, otherwise momma would be having her babies on the street.

I feel blessed to have her here, Hubby isn't thrilled, he isn't sure what I need to be the one to "save the world", but I keep telling him one person can, why shouldn't it be me.

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Jack&Harley said:


> I feel blessed to have her here, Hubby isn't thrilled, he isn't sure what I need to be the one to "save the world", but I keep telling him one person can, why shouldn't it be me.
> Leslie


 :luv You gave me warm/fuzzy feelings. I'm glad you are willing/able to help her out. 

Have you picked out a name for her? 
For the longest time, Malibu was "Mamma Kitty" and after she was TNRd and still hanging around, my husband told me she needed a better name so I chose one that started with "M" and reminded me of California, where we both are from.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I bet once your hubby gets a glimpse of one of those babies he will change his mind :luv .


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

No name yet--nothing seems right and oddly Hubby is helping with the right fit.

She hasn't gone potty yet, but she made a mess of her cage today by tipping her water and making a huge water, food and litter mess. I had to pull her out and put her in a carrier and then pull the tray out of the cage and hose it off.

Hopefully her new setup--today I got her a real litter box, will help keep things clean. She also had litter stuck to her tail so I pulled her out of the carrier and held her while Hubby took a wet paper towel and cleaned her tail--she was very good for it all. I also got her kitten food.

I just hope she waits until Monday when I get home to have these babies, I think she will.

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She sounds like she is settling right in and that is good to hear. I will enjoy reading updates on her. How about the friend who told you about her and advised you to take her? Are they happy she is doing well, too?
h


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

My teen at work is very happy that she is in my care. She knows she will receive the best I can give her--she just wants to know what color the kittens are!

Actually today I'm being honored at my teen's school--she wrote a letter about me for being a person of character and they are having an assembly to honor those who were written about--so hopefully I can keep my tears contained! It's amazing how we don't realize the importance of the little things we do.

Leslie


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am glad that you are being recognized for your good heart. It's very obvious to all of us on the forum.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Jack&Harley said:


> ...having an assembly to honor those who were written about--so hopefully I can keep my tears contained! It's amazing how we don't realize the importance of the little things we do.


I'm no help, I've got a tear in my eye right now! *_hands you a box of tissues, 'cause if *I* need them, *you* surely will_*


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Few more tips. They do make flat dog beds. The have a small rounded sides on them. I had a couple which id take out and wash often. They are fuzzy and they like to rest their back up against the short round sides on them when nursing the babies. I would wedge the litter box in a corner and attach the food and water bowls on the side of the cage so they wont be knocked around. Get large beach towels for the bottom of the cage so you can change them daily and put in fresh ones. The momma will need extra liquids. We offer KMR after the babies come and high protien high quality food to help maintaine her weight. I feed mothers as much as they will eat. I like to give lots of soft food since it hydrates them and have hard food for inbetween times. Ive given as much as 4 cans a day to the moms to keep their strength and body weight up. Royal Cainan makes a kitten food that is tiny tiny nuggets for when the kittens can start eating. They will also easily eat soft food around 4 or 5 weeks. Keep an eye on the kittens to make sure they are getting enough nursing. You might have to suppliment them if she isnt producing anough milk.

We have 4 x 4s we use for mothers also. We put peg board on the top so they cant escape. We put a shelf in there so if the mom needs a break she can go up there. You are so kind to take this sweet looking mother on. You truely should be honored today. congrats from all of us too!!! You are showing these young teens what it is to make a difference.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Merry (Mitts and Tess) read my mind--regarding the blankets, etc. Congratulations on being honored. You deserve it!


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I just walked in the door from being out of town--no babies. Hubby says momma wants lots of love. I haven't really been able to check on her--I'm kinda of worried as its supposed to be very cold tonight and I'm debating trying to bring the cage inside--last time I brought a cat in the house my boys flipped out and hid under the bed--and this other cat was contained to a bathroom, they didn't even see her. I really do have to keep their best interest first. I need to check momma for fleas first as I really can't deal with that either.

Any ideas as to how to better insulate her cage outside? I have one of those reflective blankets I could lay on around the cage under the blanket that I already have covering the cage? I also thought of attaching cardboard to the outside of the cage to better block wind then put the blankets over top of it.

I'll update more when I get back from work.

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, I understand we may get snow flurries this evening, and we are in Georgia! 

I like the idea of attaching cardboard to the sides of the crate to stop drafts. If Mamma cat has a snug and sort of enclosed birthing 'box' (_something with sides and a top to help hold heat in but still large enough for her to comfortably have room to maneuver while birthing and nursing_) she should be just fine. A medium-large (2'x2'x2'?) shipping box, taped up and with a 6-8" hole cut about 4-6" above the bottom/floor, with soft bedding would be sufficient. Draping a comforter or heavy sleeping bag over the top will also help keep warmth in and drafts out. You could also use an outdoor approved heating pad (_on low_) under part of the birthing box. 
h


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

New kittens must be kept warm, and I know there have been some good suggestions here. However, I would feel much more secure if those babies were born inside the house. I would keep the box in the bedroom and keep the door shut. I hope all goes well with the birth.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I know inside is best and I'm going to try for that its just finding a place--separate from my boys and private for her. I wish I had a bathroom with tile flooring both of ours are carpeted. I was thinking of the basement for the cage but that would mean moving my cats litter boxes and I don't want to do that. 

My worst fear is dealing with a flea problem again as we did last summer and it was awful--I know thats hubbys concern too.

Leslie


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can use Capstar with a pregnant cat? It would kill any fleas that she has on her.

One thing I was thinking is that if she stays in the garage can you put a barrier between the crate and the cement floor? The cement leeches so much cold. You seem to have a handle on getting rid of drafts. Maybe she will hang on for a few more days until it gets warmer.

This is all so much better than if she were out on her own.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I went ahead and attached the cardboard to the cage--I'm pretty impressed with myself... I gave momma some lovings and some wet cat food tonight. Her belly is getting bigger thats for sure. I was able to get her cage all cleaned out and gave her a fresh box with a new towel--this box just has a hole cut in it. I took some pictures of her and her cage for ya.





































She's such a doll--I can't wait for these babies to come!

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That looks great! It looks a little cramped, but she looks very pleased with herself! My crate is like that, only bigger. I think mine is 4.5' tall, 3' wide and 5' long. Two 110# dogs can comfortably lay in it. Legs tangled, but still comfortable. Our neighbors bought a new one and set this out by the trash, and when I saw it I asked if I could have it and they said sure. 

It has saved our bacon! I have used it to give the kitties some controlled outdoor time and I have used it to put lost dogs inside until Animal Control or their owners (_if located w/ AVID or Home Again chip_) could come pick them up.

My husband wants to put 1-2 shelves in ours and when your kittens are bigger, but still too small to jump, you can place a shelf across the bars at the back so she can escape and still have a float/round bed for all and room for food/water and litter and an area for the babies to play and Mamma can join or watch from the shelf.

I love the cardboard and the comforter tossed over the top! I'll remember that idea to keep in my bag of tricks....
h


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

That looks great! Momma does look happy with her new digs.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I just checked on her and she seems satisfied, just wants attention.

I'm lucky that she gets checked on often as Hubby works crazy hours so he tends to be up late and up early--so we keep good tabs on her.

I also thought to put a lock on her cage. I was worried someone might see her on the porch and get the smart butt idea to let her out.

Quick question, I obviously am very careful when letting her out of the cage right now as I'm afraid she'll run and have these kittens god knows where. But once she has them will she still bolt? I'd like to offer a little freedom from the cage once they are born so she can stretch a little and we can love on her a bit more.

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That is a difficult question to answer... I agree, I'd like to offer more room for exercise, but I would probably only do so in a closed/contained area so I could be assured of her not running off and forcing me to hand-raise a litter. I wouldn't worry about it too much, though. Shadow had NO interest in exercise or stetching her legs with her kittens. When I did offer the bathroom AND bedroom, she tried to move the litter under the bed, so I had to keep her contained in the bathroom and only let her out when I was in there sewing. 
When the kittens became mobile, I would use things to "block" the bed to give them a larger area to run and tumble. As they got older, Shadow could leap to higher places to escape their attentions. That was about weaning-time and by then, she was okay with spending some time away from them, but still able to observe. All her energy went to milk production and kitten care. After the kittens were weaned and went to the adoption center, then she was able to utilize her resources for herself and became more active and playful.
heidi

Here is a pic of Shadow with her litter and the younger, orphaned, foster-litter:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Do you live anywhere near columbus? I have a friend there who rescues cats and may be able to help you! She was Mango's foster mom.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

About 2 and a half hours from Columbus.

I have a vet appt at 4:15 for momma. I thought we'd get her fleas treated so the babies don't get them (I actually haven't seen any one her or seen her scratch--but thought I'd capstar her just to be safe), see when these babies might come, and perhaps get an xray and find out how many babies are in there--depending on cost. Luckily an office visit at our vet is only $17.

I'll update later, I gotta run to work for a few hours then I'll pick momma up, I hafta to stop at the doctor real quick for myself and then I'll take momma.

It's snowing here today--who woulda thought snow in April.

Leslie


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Funny, my name is Leslie too! Let me know if you need help. I can see if my friend can. So nice of you to take care of this momma!


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Doc says momma is very healthy, no fleas and FIV and FELV negative!!!! We should have babies in the next week. Momma was so good at the vet, and I was finely able to really love on her and man oh man is she a love bug!! She laid in my lap and just wanted scratches and lovins!! If her babies are half as sweet as her I dont' know how I'll give any of them up!

Doc says she is young but an adult no more than a year probably, she weighs 9.6 lbs--my cats weigh that much and they don't have babies in their bellies--I wanna fatten her up.

Leslie


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She sounds like such a sweetheart. Did the vet have a guess about number of babies?


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

He didn't guess how many.

I've started a webpage for her and her progress--I hope that it will become helpful once the kittens come and for perspective adoptive families. The link is in my signature.

Leslie


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm just reading this for the first time Leslie, and I'm so impressed that you're doing all this for Mama Kitty. It's great to know she's healthy too. I can't wait to hear about the kittens being born!


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Still no babies!!! I feel like I've been waiting forever--12 days.

I reguessed for tomorrow and 5 kittens, my first guess was yesterday, Easter, 4 kittens.

Oh yeah, momma has a name, Ginger--its part of our decided spice theme (assuming all babies come out healthy)

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

...well, then I guess I'll just hope they all come out in thyme.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

That was sage advice Heidi :wink: .


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to go on the jokes! I needed those this morning!

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

We really should be serious and stop peppering her with puns.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Peppering her with alliteration, however, is fine. :lol:


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Awe, I just found this thread. What a neat story! I'm looking forward to mommas babies! What a neat thing you did taking her in when she needs you most!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Just caught up on your Gingers progress. Shes atleast a decent weight. She will make a great mom I bet. 

couple tips. If she is still knocking over the food and water you can punch small holes at top of plastic containers then we loop the zip locks ties in the holes and then use a long screw on the outside of the bars to hold it. Does that make sense?? That way you can remove daily and wash up containers and they will be secured in the kennels.

Keep an eye at thrift stores and Good Will stores. They get in large kennels and they are priced affordablely. A bigger kennel would be nice for her esp when the babies come.

If you have an electrical plug out there you could put an electric blanket over the kennel too. Be sure the babies are kept warm once they come. Weve used heating pads wrapped in towels. Babies can die pretty quick if they body tempts are kept warm.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips.

I actually did attach her dishes to the cage, its working out great because it gives her more floor space at the same time.

I am trying my hardest to locate a larger cage before these babies start moving--but we'll work with what we have--I have to use my personal savings for my cat affairs, none of our couple savings. My ultimate goal is to send these little guys and gals spayed and neutered to their new homes as well.

I'm prepared to do whatever I have to to keep babies warm--luckily it hasn't been dropping below about 45 at night the last 3 days and I think the worst of the cold is over. I have socks with rice ready and I'll get up through the night and reheat in the microwave as necessary if need be. I've also got a great neighbor next door who has offered to help bottle feed if we need that service for some reason.

I got Ginger's spay voucher in the mail yesterday and as soon as the babies are born they'll get voucher's as well!!

As a side note I'm much better at updating her/my blog than forums the link is in my signature. The baby news will be there first.

Leslie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope you'll change your mind, Leslie.  I don't want to be a wet blanket. I'm really interested in your cat and her kittens, but as a mod, I read a whole lot here, and nowhere else. There are a lot of posts to read.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what you meant by all of that Jeanie.

Anyway, no kittens still. I'm really trying to not anticipate anymore...

Leslie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Leslie, I was answering your post about your blog. I hope you'll keep us updated, rather than have us read your blog.  We're your kitty's faithful fans! 



Leslie said:


> As a side note I'm much better at updating her/my blog than forums the link is in my signature. The baby news will be there first.


The kittens will come when it's most inconvenient, of course! :wink:


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Gotcha!

Well the thing with the blog is I'm a member of a few forums, plus the teenager I got the cat from can access the blog info--so updating there sort of updates everyone at once.

I'll update here as well it may just not be as immediate as the blog.

I really feel like Ginger was giving me signals tonight not to leave her side. I promised her I'd check on her every hour and that she wouldn't have to do this alone. My heart is starting to race, I feel like tonight is the night, in a way I've not felt before. 

I just want her and her babies to be healthy, its not so much that I've become attached to her, but more her cause--pregnant cats--who my vet honestly believes someone through out on the street when they realized she was pregnant.

Leslie


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I've been checking the blog and still no babies. Ginger is being a stubborn girl.


----------

